# WLAN PC<->Notebook: ping ghet nicht durch



## cater (4. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe einen PC und ein Notebook, die sich gegenseitig nicht anpingen können, aber beide das verfügbare Netzwerk sehen können. Ich habe schon viel ausprobiert - auch Google konnte mir nicht weiter helfen.

Das Notebook hat Windows2000 drauf und der PC Xp Pro, kann es daran liegen?

In den Status-Fenstern der Netzwerkverbindungen stehen die Empangenen Pakete jeweils auf  "0" und der Ping sagt "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung".

Wär nett, wenn mir da wer helfen kann 
Carlo


----------



## division (5. August 2004)

Wählt sich da wer ins Internet? Hast du da eine Internetfreigabe für mehrer PC´s?

Wie hast du denn das Windowsnetzwerk konfiguriert?

TCP/IP einstellungen von beiden PC´s?

Du musst mal etwas genauer werden!


----------



## cater (5. August 2004)

Ad-Hoc

PC: Win XP Pro

IP 192.168.0.11
255.255.255.0

Zonealarm (IPs freigegeben), habs auch ohne ZA versucht

Janaserver
Apache

802.11g

Notebook: Win 2000

IP 192.168.0.10
255.255.255.0

keine Firewall etc.
keine Internetverbindung übers Netzwerk

802.11b

Mittlerweile bin ich so weit, dass der Ping manchmal durchgeht und manchmal nicht und oft die WLAN-Verbindung auf dem NB unterbrochen ist und nicht mehr aufzubauen ist ("Das Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt")


----------



## division (5. August 2004)

Das hört sich stark danach an, als ob da wirklich was mit der wlan verbindung nicht in ordnung ist. Aber da kann ich dir jetzt sooo auf die Distanz auch niocht wirklich weiterhelfen. Sorry


----------



## einsnull (11. August 2004)

*Servus*

Hast du einen Accsess Point dazwischen?


----------



## cater (12. August 2004)

Kein AP dazwischen.
Jetzt geht es auch, ich habe einfach viele Einstellungen durchprobiert und plötzlich funktioniertes - sogar recht gut, obwohl manchmal die Verbingung abbricht, aber nicht mehr häufig, ich denke das liegt dann eher an Störgeräten.

Carlo


----------



## DeCoDeX (27. August 2004)

Achtung:

Ich hatte genau das selbe Problem GEHABT... ich war schon halb am verzweifeln (6 MONATE AM FUMMELN) ... bis ich folgende Abweichung in den Einstellungen gemerkt hab

Laptop:
Konfigurieren von Netzwerkkarte >>> ERWEITERT 

Es gibt in diesem Menü die folgenden 2 Werte, die bei mir bei LAPTOP UND DESKTOP nicht übereinstimmten:

1. Fragmentation Threshold
2. RTS Threshold

Ich hatte z. B. bei meinem Desktop einen Wert von 4096 (bei beiden)
während ich auf dem Laptop den Wert von 2346 bzw. 2347 hatte.

Nachdem ich beide Werte (sowohl bei dem Desktop wie auch auf dem Laptop) auf den selben Wert gesetzt habe (in diesem Fall ging nur der kleinere) funktionierte die VERBINDUNG PROBLEMLOS.

Davor hatte ich das Problem, dass ich zwar von einem auf den anderen pingen konnte, aber irgendeiner von beiden PCs hat sich stets nicht gefunden .... oder ein Ping vom Laptop hat z. B. nur erst dann funktioniert sobald ich schon einmal vom Desktop auf Laptop gepingt habe.
Eine Verbindung / bzw. ein Zugriff auf die Dateien und Ordner war beidseitig nicht möglich!

ICH HOFFE DIR DAMIT GEHOLFEN ZU HABEN...

Grüße Marius


----------

